# Introducing Deeken! *picture heavy*



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I posted a few pictures in my intro but I thought I would post some here to for those of you who don't check that section and just because I will take any excuse to share pictures of the boy  Deeks is around 3 years old and a lab mix of some description:

The first picture I ever saw of him (on the shelter website)








First week home









Some tracking pictures. Please excuse how bedraggled I look, it was pouring!

































Some Randoms


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

beautiful boy!! he's so handsome! 

can I ask, where did you get his collar tag made? i just ordered duke two collars from collar mania, so I want to get him a cool tag to go on it


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Deeken is one handsome boy!!:biggrin:



hmbutler said:


> beautiful boy!! he's so handsome!
> 
> *can I ask, where did you get his collar tag made? i just ordered duke two collars from collar mania, so I want to get him a cool tag to go on it *


Looks like a Fetching Tag to me!:thumb: (There was a thread about Leo winning one a while back...they ROCK!!:thumb


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh abi thank you!! I've been looking everywhere! Though it doesn't look like they ship to Australia  I've emailed and asked though. Otherwise I'll send it to you and you can post it to me  haha


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Looks like a Fetching Tag to me!:thumb: (There was a thread about Leo winning one a while back...they ROCK!!:thumb


It is is a Fetching Tag  I LOVE it, its by far the best quality tag I have. You can usually get them at a decent price too if you wait until a sale.



> beautiful boy!! he's so handsome!





> Deeken is one handsome boy!!


Thank you both! I certainly think so but I might be just a little bit biased :wink:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww he is a handsome pup! How long have you had him?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Aww he is a handsome pup! How long have you had him?


Just over 2 years. The shelter figured him at around 9 months when we adopted him. He was not at all what I was looking for. I wanted a mature (4-6 yrs), small bully breed mix but he's what I ended up with. I'm sure glad it worked out the way it did


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Oh abi thank you!! I've been looking everywhere! Though it doesn't look like they ship to Australia  I've emailed and asked though. Otherwise I'll send it to you and you can post it to me  haha


I would TOTALLY do that for you!!:smile: I *believe* your right that they do not ship out side the US....but if you have it shipped to me I will TOTALLY ship it to you!!!:hug:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is adorable, he looks so soft. I want a fetching tag, I just don't know what I would have written on it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> He is adorable, he looks so soft. I want a fetching tag, I just don't know what I would have written on it.


Im actually the same way with Rhett!! I have Leos (100% Carnivore) and Brody's is already picked out(Daddy's little Carnivore) because they both TOTALLY fit them....however there isnt anything that just SCREAMS Rhett!! (Other then I did see some thing that said "Heart Eater", ya know...rather then Heart Breaker...so Im thinking Im going to do something like that!!:wink


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I would TOTALLY do that for you!!:smile: I *believe* your right that they do not ship out side the US....but if you have it shipped to me I will TOTALLY ship it to you!!!:hug:


I'm in Canada so they definitely ship outside the US. Not sure about Australia though.



lauren43 said:


> He is adorable, he looks so soft. I want a fetching tag, I just don't know what I would have written on it.


It took me a long time to decide what to write on Deeken's. Whenever Deeks is being a brat we always ask him "Is this the Planet Deeken?". I finally chose his tagline just so that he would have an answer to that question.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> I'm in Canada so they definitely ship outside the US. Not sure about Australia though.


Hmmm...maybe it was Ella's Lead that doesnt.....I remember seeing it at ONE of the facebooks that I was on recently...I just dont remember which!LOL


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Hmmm...maybe it was Ella's Lead that doesnt.....I remember seeing it at ONE of the facebooks that I was on recently...I just dont remember which!LOL


Ella's Lead does too  Some places have crazy expensive shipping outside the US though- like Collarmania. I will never have a Collarmania collar because I refuse to pay more for shipping than for the collar!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Ella's Lead does too  Some places have crazy expensive shipping outside the US though- like Collarmania. I will never have a Collarmania collar because I refuse to pay more for shipping than for the collar!


Hmmm.....well Im only ever on CM, EL and FT on facebook...so I remember seeing somewhere that someone wanted to have a tag or collar shipped to a friend in the UK and they said no, they dont ship out...but maybe it was no that they wouldnt ship outside of NA!:wink: And ya know, CM only charges 5 something to ship to those of us in the US, you could always order, have it shipped to someone here and then have them ship it to you!:thumb:

Edit to add...yep I was right, I went back and found the facebook post!!!LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hes very dashing, thanks for saving his life


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah collarmania wasn't too bad, I paid $14 or so for two collars shipped to Australia... considering it's the other side of the world, I'm happy with that price (a lot of places charge WAY more than that to ship lighter, smaller things from US to Aus, so I was willing to pay that). Plus they had 20% off collars so in the end postage was basically free haha

Yeah Abi I think I'll take you up on the fetching tag offer  I'll PM you


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Yeah collarmania wasn't too bad, I paid $14 or so for two collars shipped to Australia... considering it's the other side of the world, I'm happy with that price (a lot of places charge WAY more than that to ship lighter, smaller things from US to Aus, so I was willing to pay that). Plus they had 20% off collars so in the end postage was basically free haha
> 
> Yeah Abi I think I'll take you up on the fetching tag offer  I'll PM you


that's crazy. Shipping for me from Collarmania is $26 for one collar. At least it was last time I looked...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> that's crazy. Shipping for me from Collarmania is $26 for one collar. At least it was last time I looked...


Well I just looked...and at cost it would be about $12...so I cant imagine that Lisa would charge that much more!!:wacko: So maybe the computer had screwed up.....but if not it would still only be about 17 to get it shipped to me and THEN me ship it to you!:smile:


----------

